# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Movies

## Tambakis

I was wondering if anyone knew of any (good) movies in Serbian, I know of a few. I do infact own a few, but I'm trying to expand my library. I have definitely seen so much improvement in my speaking skills as a result of watching (and watching and watching) these movies. I'm pretty pumped up about finding some new movies. My Name day and my Birthday are both coming up and I've had people ask me for ideas on what I might like. Serbian movies would be perfect...if I knew of some others.

----------

Rane   
Bare baruta
Nataša 
You probably have white cat, black cat and underground? 
Not sure bout all of the titles, hope someone else will answer too.

----------


## Vlacko

about Serbian movies e.g.:
1. Underground (Подземље)
2. Ране
3. Професионалац (одличан филм)
This are some newer movies.
about older ones:
1. Маратонци трче почасни круг
2. Ко то тамо пева
3. Национална класа
4. Тесна кожа
5. Балкански шпијун... 
This are absolute best movies in Serbian film production, and this are film which you have to posses.
And I forgot Црна мачка, бели мачор

----------

Sweet deal, thanks guys.

----------


## Vlacko

No problem.  ::

----------


## Ljosha

А "Ничија земља" каквим филмом се сматра? Босанским?

----------


## Vlacko

> А "Ничија земља" каквим филмом се сматра? Босанским?

 Да сматра се босанским зато што је режисер муслиман(бошњак), али у њему има доста српских глумаца.

----------


## Ljosha

> Originally Posted by Ljosha  А "Ничија земља" каквим филмом се сматра? Босанским?   Да сматра се босанским зато што је режисер муслиман(бошњак), али у њему има доста српских глумаца.

 Хвала.

----------


## Algol

Brate Ljoša, gde si tako lepo naučio srpski?

----------


## Vlacko

> Originally Posted by Vlacko        Originally Posted by Ljosha  А "Ничија земља" каквим филмом се сматра? Босанским?   Да сматра се босанским зато што је режисер муслиман(бошњак), али у њему има доста српских глумаца.   Хвала.

 Нема на чему!

----------


## Ljosha

> Brate Ljoša, gde si tako lepo naučio srpski?

 Код куће, преко интернета. Мени подоба југословенска естрада и хтео сам да научим макар мало језик да разумем текстове, и тако сам га мало изучио.

----------


## Vlacko

> Originally Posted by Algol  Brate Ljoša, gde si tako lepo naučio srpski?   Код куће, преко интернета. Мени подоба југословенска естрада и хтео сам да научим макар мало језик да разумем текстови, и тако сам га мало изучио.

 Да разумем текстов*е*

----------


## Ljosha

> Originally Posted by Ljosha        Originally Posted by Algol  Brate Ljoša, gde si tako lepo naučio srpski?   Код куће, преко интернета. Мени подоба југословенска естрада и хтео сам да научим макар мало језик да разумем текстови, и тако сам га мало изучио.   Да разумем текстов*е*

  А, да, спасибо.  ::

----------

